# faber and faber piano...some thoughts



## babygranddreamer

I have the F&F for older students. I wish now I would have gotten the adult version in one book. I like the system but switching books around is getting really old.

I have the Lessons, Theory and Technique - they have you jumping between all three.

I'm about ready to dump the last two and just go through the Lessons book. Would this be a really bad idea or have any other beginners done anything like this? 

Keep in mind I'm self-taught.


----------



## agoukass

When I studied piano, I never really did any theory at all because it really didn't add much of anything to my experience. As long as you are able to identify what key the piece is in, the time signature, and are able to count well, then I don't really see why you would need a theory book unless you would like to learn about modulations and other things like that. 

The piano methods that I used when I was learning had the technique and theory integrated into the same book. The one I used was Piano: The Second Time Around by Bastien and Bastien. It's an extremely thick spiral bound book. They might have a First Time Around, but I've never seen one.


----------

